# Mafia- Rise of the OCs [Day One]



## Sylph (Mar 31, 2010)

_The sun rose above the horizon, it's warm glow of it's rays falling on the backs of the many characters in the clearing. They slowly get to their feet, brushing off the grass and dirt from their clothes. One player, L'il Dwagie, started to scream as she pulled her hand away and saw blood. She searched herself for a wound, finding nothing. Her gaze then rested on the thing beside her.

There was a husk of what was once a living being, bones and intestines spilling out of it's gut. The blood had pooled around it, staining Dwagie's clothing in it's rich red blood. Dwagie searched herself and whimpered as she pulled a severed finger from her hair, tossing it back on the lump of flesh that had been dropped next to her last night. The others gathered around, some looking sick, other's horror struck. It wasn't until the cry from one Zora that made them realize who the lump of flesh was.

There had been a murder. And the victim had been tossed near where she slept._

*Arylett Dawnsborough is Dead. She was not Mafia*

48 hours to discuss and hang one of your own.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 31, 2010)

Arylett: (killed Day One, not Mafia)
FullMetalCookies
Zora
Dragon
L'il Dwagie
blazheirio889
Flora and Ashes
MidnightSaboteur
Stormecho
Crazy Linoone
Kammington
Momoharu	
Psymon

There are twelve of us and two (possibly three) mafia members left. Worst case scenario, we have four days until the mafia succeeds.

I see it's "kill the experienced first" again. Sigh. So predictable.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Mar 31, 2010)

...Arylett isn't experienced. As far as I know, this was her first Mafia game. :l


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 31, 2010)

Well, why would she be killed, then?


----------



## blazheirio889 (Mar 31, 2010)

I suppose she was killed randomly. Can't think of any other reason; there's no way the Mafia would be able to discover her role in one night.


----------



## Stormecho (Apr 1, 2010)

...This is my first Mafia game as well, and I have no idea what to say. x_x Erk, High Priestess is dead... </3 Maybe someone's picking on the newbies? [/braindead]


----------



## Momoharu (Apr 3, 2010)

If they really are picking on the newbies, I'm next.


----------



## Clover (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh, right. This.

Usually I'd just say 'here', but it's already past the two-day mark... Sorry, um, (I nominate) *Dragon*! For not looking soon enough. Unless you run on invisible. So yeah. [crosses fingers]


----------



## Flora (Apr 3, 2010)

Uh, I think dragon's away, since signups technically began forever ago, so the reason she hasn't looked at this thread is due to not being on.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 3, 2010)

If such is the case, then she's the best person to kill; if she's Mafia, then we off a mafioso, and if she's innocent, we'll have killed someone who would have died from inactivity anyway.


----------



## Sylph (Apr 3, 2010)

The sound of a bell far off, invisible to the naked eye to the players, warn the players that their time was up. The scramble to find their first scape goat to save themselves the pain and agony of the Mafia. After a quick scan of the area, they narrowed in on one of the members that hasn't said a thing during the entire discussion.

They quickly grab Dragon and tie them to a large rock in the clearing, ignoring their cries and pleads for them to not go through with this. They then all stand in a line, all picking up a rock and start to pelt her with them until she no longer moved. As they watch to see her transform, nothing happened. They have failed.
*
Dragon is Dead. She was Innocent.

24 hours to send in night actions people.*


----------

